# MAssey 65 - steering arm removal help



## easygoin4 (Oct 13, 2014)

I just bought a 65 and having fun with it. this is my 2nd tractor (first was Allis I-40 loader/backhoe) I missed it so bought another project.
The outer Tie rod ends need replacing, I removed the bolts and got loose however trying to pull out of tube seems to be difficult. Want to take off the entire steering but the ARM I think its called that goes over the axle needs to come off. Can you remove the clamped bolt on bottom of power steering and remove or does pwr. steering need to lift up first- How is the middle tie rod held into that curved arm?

Thanks in advance for any advice..


----------



## bentrim (Nov 1, 2014)

Haven't seen one of those for a while but The the tie rod stud is screwed into that center arm.


----------



## easygoin4 (Oct 13, 2014)

Ok thanks I dug deeper into it tonight and found that half the arm is wore away and i can see threads - must be from tie rod- I wonder why its wore away- there used to be a loader on it with a shaft that hooked to the front of the engine running thru there I was told.

I think I have to lift up power steering assembly to get the arm off.
thanks again


----------



## easygoin4 (Oct 13, 2014)

Well I got the steering arm off- Yes I did have to lift up the entire power steering assembly (8) bolts to remove and lift it up about 3-4 Inches- then the arm slid right off but still had RT tie rod attached so had to pivot the axle and slide arm and rod to the Left.
Going to replace all steering parts will cost around 85.00 but it will be good for another 50 yrs.
The main problem was the Steering Arm was half wore away from the old Freeman hyd. pump shaft that ran thru the axle to the front of the engine. I may need to adjust the tie rods to different lengths so that the arm does not hit the pump shaft.
Found a used good arm for 20.00 so all wil lbe good.


----------

